# Canberra Autumn 2016



## OLLiver (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey guys, 
Big canberra comp planned for weekend of 21-22 of may.
Lots of cool events

On a more personal note I am considering coming up from Melbourne but Canberra is very expensive.
I am looking to share a hotel room for 3 nights to try to cut costs, PM for details.


----------



## RhysC (Apr 25, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Hey guys,
> Big canberra comp planned for weekend of 21-22 of may.
> Lots of cool events
> 
> ...



dang wish I could do that, but there's like no chance my parents would let me haha


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 25, 2016)

RhysC said:


> dang wish I could do that, but there's like no chance my parents would let me haha


I thought you were like 9 . I wouldn't do it with anyone, but cubers are more trustworthy. We have a code of honour
Even with someone as responsible as me?
Train+Bus to canberra is pretty cheap.


----------



## pyr14 (May 4, 2016)

i am going. i hope clock is gonna run.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 4, 2016)

Please, please can the next Brisbane competition have this many events
I can't believe they're doing clock as well!


----------



## RhysC (May 4, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Please, please can the next Brisbane competition have this many events
> I can't believe they're doing clock as well!



**might* be doing clock


----------



## Dene (May 4, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Please, please can the next Brisbane competition have this many events
> I can't believe they're doing clock as well!



It can have whatever you want if you organise it.


----------



## OLLiver (May 4, 2016)

I am going to Brisbane for business purposes and it would be cool to time it round a competition.

Also


pyr14 said:


> i am going. i hope clock is gonna run.



You staying somewhere cheap?


----------



## pyr14 (May 9, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Also
> You staying somewhere cheap?



i dunno, im letting my guardians doing everything about payment.


----------



## keefdcuber (May 11, 2016)

Might have to attend this as it's only a 1 hour drive for me, how many are going so far?


Keith


----------



## ottozing (May 11, 2016)

keefdcuber said:


> Might have to attend this as it's only a 1 hour drive for me, how many are going so far?
> 
> 
> Keith


37 people signed up so far, hope to see you make it 38


----------



## fillyy__ (May 11, 2016)

I'm excited for the competition. I hope clock runs so I can get an official avg lol.


----------

